# Forensic Detailing channel (youtube)



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

Not sure if this has been posted here but in-case it hasn't

Forensic Detailing Channel

I stumbled across it the other week. While the channel is very small, and the videos are incredibly long - this guy goes into some very in depth detail about products and seems to speak from experience. He's not endorsed or sponsored by any company which I think makes him unbiased with his opinion. He compiles his reviews by using and testing. Some of the videos aren't useful (how to make your own wax...) but for the most part I've found them incredibly useful.

I watched a few of his videos now and found the detailing awards 2016 particularly useful and have ended up ordering a whole new range of products to start detailing the car with.

Maybe it'll come in useful for someone


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

:double-finger:


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

:middlefinger-smiley:middlefinger-smiley:middlefinger-smiley:middlefinger-smiley


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

just watched the 1 bucket method and my god he can talk :blahblah::blahblah: 26mins in till he explains the method. personally i think he's a blagger but ill try his theory (on my wife car ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuxWadJygkU


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

evogeof said:


> just watched the 1 bucket method and my god he can talk :blahblah::blahblah: 26mins in till he explains the method. personally i think he's a blagger but ill try his theory (on my wife car )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuxWadJygkU


Yeah that's why his videos are pointlessly long. He's new to the whole youtube thing though so I'm sure he'll find a way to relay knowledge in a more compact way 

The idea is pretty simple behind the one bucket method. I've noticed myself if my car is particularly filthy, the water in the rinse bucket is dirty by half way. Find myself having to empty and refill it 2/3 times otherwise I'm just dunking the mitt in dirty water.

I tried it the other day when I washed the car. I wouldn't say its any quicker, and it limits the use of a pressure washer - given you wouldn't want to blast the wash mitt full on while holding it lol. But it does work in terms of keeping the water clean, even after I'd finished it was still clear. Even though the car was covered in salt and crap to begin with


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

truupR said:


> Yeah that's why his videos are pointlessly long. He's new to the whole youtube thing though so I'm sure he'll find a way to relay knowledge in a more compact way
> 
> The idea is pretty simple behind the one bucket method. I've noticed myself if my car is particularly filthy, the water in the rinse bucket is dirty by half way. Find myself having to empty and refill it 2/3 times otherwise I'm just dunking the mitt in dirty water.
> 
> I tried it the other day when I washed the car. I wouldn't say its any quicker, and it limits the use of a pressure washer - given you wouldn't want to blast the wash mitt full on while holding it lol. But it does work in terms of keeping the water clean, even after I'd finished it was still clear. Even though the car was covered in salt and crap to begin with


ill still give it a go though and I've just ordered 5 of them Chinese wash mits at a pound each. if they don't work ill be giving them away at xmas :chuckle:


----------



## neo786 (Jul 19, 2012)

I followed some of this guys guidance when I did a one stop polish of the car recently (yes being lazy!). He does talk a lot but got some pretty good results. Well good enough for me 


Before:









After:


----------



## truupR (May 30, 2016)

That's some damn fine work Neo :clap:

I've started working on mine now that it's off the road


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

neo786 said:


> I followed some of this guys guidance when I did a one stop polish of the car recently (yes being lazy!). He does talk a lot but got some pretty good results. Well good enough for me
> 
> 
> Before:
> ...


not much depth in the after picture


----------



## neo786 (Jul 19, 2012)

truupR said:


> That's some damn fine work Neo :clap:
> 
> I've started working on mine now that it's off the road



Thank you - yours is coming along nicely there too!  I spent a few hours over a couple of weekends on it, definitely worth it and very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## neo786 (Jul 19, 2012)

evogeof said:


> not much depth in the after picture


I think it's just the angle of the picture also these were taken with phone and not the best lighting, few more below may be better for you either way I'm happy with the end result


----------

